# What do you think?



## nccrazyhorselady (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I am new here and thought that i would get some opinions on some pics that my daughter and I took


----------



## nccrazyhorselady (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not great at photography but I love her work. She has a great gift to make sonething that would normally be normal and mundane and turn it into something brilliant. Who would have thought a picture of a tire could be so gorgeous? Love them and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Remix2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

All i noticed was, on a few of them, keep detail in your shadows (girls on the beach i can remember) there were some others too. And, watch your horizontals and verticals...keep em straight, unless they are meant to be intentional..in that case, make it look intentional.

that's my 2 cents!

otherwise, you definitely have an eye for photography!

My favorite was the tree and the fence. The only thing that bothered me was the tree was not vertical like i know it is.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

Great Photographs although I agree with Remix2010 on 'the tree and the fence'. In overall, I liked your photographs very much. I hope to see more photographs from you in the days to come.


----------



## PitcherPerfect (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the one below the tree and fence, the stump... Macro all the way!


----------



## slackercruster (Jan 19, 2013)

Like first one best.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the carousel horses, it reminds me of something from my childhood. And I like on some how you have found verticals and horizontals that are off from the rest of it, like the crooked fence that you made to look like it was straight and everything else crooked. We all have our own view of what is straight, or crooked, or even up or down. Keep your style, it's unique and being your art you do it as you see it, not how someone else would like it to be. Your flowers remind me of my own style of closeup.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't Know what kind of camera You guys are is using but framing can be a hard. I went From a point and shoot to a bridge camera with a view finder. That helps with framing . Love the Macro shots. Doing photography is Another medium of art so having an eye for finding the right angle right shadow lines all that stuff just comes from "seeing". One thing that one of my art teachers told me that has always stuck with me was when she said," I don't teach people how to draw I teach people how to see". That goes with everything. Great pictures. It never hurts to take art classes for fun or learning how to see more. I have been in soo many places and wished I had a camera and didn't. Keep at it You will get to a point were seeing is almost a curse. Well not so much a curse but people will think your weird because you are standing there staring at something they can't "see". just my 2 cents. Keep shooting & seeing.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Darksouth, you are trying to say what I always try to impress on people. Photography to me is a way to capture what I'm seeing, my cameras are interactive extensions of my own eyes. To me, my eyes are God's greatest gift. Without vision, I would feel truly lost in this world. I thank God unceasingly for my eyes, and for the blessing that someone invented cameras as a medium to capture memories of what we see.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Absolutely Charlene. Wish more people would use them to "see" the good stuff in life and less of the bad. Art is all around us. I love this site and the Artists on it are all great in their own sense of style and medium. I thank All who post here for inspiration and for a chance to "see" what others "see".


----------



## splashpainting (May 6, 2013)

I would like to let you know i don"t like photography but nice your photoes


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Well you captured interesting perspectives that's for sure. It's a good start keep practicing


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

I think you did an excellent job with all of them. It seems some of the flower photos might have been a little out of focus but it might just be my eyes.

The old street signs photo is my favorite but there were many others I really enjoyed looking at. I am an abstract artist so abstract photos are what I really enjoy the most. It is cool to find different perspective on things and capture them through photos.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I love the closeups especially. great work!


----------

